# Please help! Cannot install silverlight -



## asykes6 (May 11, 2015)

I need to install Silverlight for examiner purposes. Everytime I try to stall it, a pop up comes at the bottom of the page saying that add ons have failed for this website. I have checked in the add ons under tools and they are all enabled.

I know nothing about IT at all. But I have to have this installed to examine in order to install the RM assessor software. 

Can anyone help me please? I am so frustrated, even my IT department in my college cannot help!

Big thanks
Alison:ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How about are you trying to install it? Are you downloading it via the Silverlight website or when it asks to install by visiting a webpage?

Silverlight is also an item that comes with Windows Update, so you may already have it. Check the charms menu search by searching for Silverlight.


----------

